# Grillin n Chillin



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Brrrr....but what the hell?

London Broil (Top Round..whatever) marinated overnight in cider vinegar, garlic, onion, WRB, and oil. 
Zuch's with EVOO, S&P and garlic spread seasoning
Mash
Had to do a little shoveling first.



Weather site said -5 ...thermo lies.







Didn't bother taking a sliced pic since it was marinated heavily...no real moo pics, but it sure wuz goood.

I should've put more WRB on before grilling...Will do next time.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 26, 2007)

Fantastic Scotty!!  Send me a slice please!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 26, 2007)

Pure dedication..cookin in the snow.....looks great


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 26, 2007)

You MUST love to cook out.  

Looks real good.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Lookin' good there Q boy


----------



## Griff (Jan 26, 2007)

Good job Scotty. I'm of the opinion that low temps and snow make the food taste better.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 26, 2007)

See that, all you guys whining about the weather, look at Scotty go! Great job Scotty!


----------



## john a (Jan 27, 2007)

That's dedication, way to go. Looks good to me.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 28, 2007)

Bravo


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2007)

great job Scotty.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 28, 2007)

Why stop?

Actually kinda warm today... 6 !




Threw some thighs on rubbed some simple with S&P, garlic, n thyme:




Got it going on now...Rev Marvin's n honey



Last couple splashes


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2007)

Go Scotty, go! Hey, beam me up Scotty, I want some of that!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 29, 2007)

Great looking chicken!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 29, 2007)

Fantastic looking chicken there Scotty.  Skin looks crisp too!  Great Job!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks great Scotty


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 29, 2007)

Good looking yard bird boy!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 30, 2007)

No Doubt!!!


----------



## dledmo (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks great.  I've got a gas grill, but I think I need to get a charcoal.


----------



## cleglue (Feb 11, 2007)

dledmo said:
			
		

> Looks great.  I've got a gas grill, but I think I need to get a charcoal.



This is what I'm looking at getting even though I already have the regular Weber grill.

Weber Performer


This store has it cheaper but shipping is like $73.  They will order in the store and you can avoid shipping charges.

Crate and Barrel


----------

